# Davis Archery Sights



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have probably about 6 of them . They are a well designed and built sight. Some people say they are a little on the heavy side. I live close to Brian (he is the maker) and is a very good person to deal with and his sights are well worth the costs. He has been a machinists his whole life so he knows what he is doing


----------



## tony/IL (May 17, 2006)

I also bought one. Great sight for the money!!! Only problem I had with mine was the third axis adjustment kept coming loose. Besides that overall very well built.


----------



## dpjackson75 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have also recently bought a Davis, He has been absoulutely awesome to deal with. Very SOLID sight. THumbs up for Davis


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Save your money. My buddy and I bought one and after you shoot them they develop alot of slop.


----------

